# So, who is your favorite kitty besides your own?



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

We've been introduced to numerous kitties in this forum, so I'd like to hear who y'all find most appealing other than your own kitties, and why.

I'll start: Kobster's kitty named Ninja is my favorite CatForum kitty. Ninja just looks so energetic and mischievous, looks like a ton of fun from the posts I've read. It doesn't hurt that Kobster's signature image is very well done and puts Ninja in a great light.

What about y'all? Who is your favorite CatForum kitty?


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Susan's Abby looks so pretty. I'm a sucker for markings and colors like that, and her added poofyness just makes it adorable.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Heidi's Floofy because he is so gorgeous and reminds me of her stray Rusty.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

I really like Rowdy & Malley because they are my kitties' long lost twins 

I also think TimeBandit's Samantha is adorable!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I love Rae's bengal boys - because I've a bengal of my own.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

I second Susan's Abby, and Auntie Crazy's Allen. I love medium/long haired cats! I know there were a few others who caught my eye, but those are the first that come to mind.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Jan Rebecca said:


> I love Rae's bengal boys - because I've a bengal of my own.


I like Jan Rebecca's two, so cute.


----------



## catmandoo (Dec 6, 2010)

I love Gracenote's Ollie, such a beautiful cat! I only wish that Gracenote would post more pictures.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Melysion's Toby is my heart-cat.
Millie ... but I can't recall her owner's screen-name.
Marie's twins, Charlee and Callie ... and I've got to include Cleo, too.
Auntie's Allen.
Is it Leazie who has Tweezer? I love several of the kittehs in her siggie.
Gracie, the British Blue(?) who lives in California, can't recall owner's screen-name.
Holly's Murphy, there's just something about him, OwnedBy's Pesty and Doodle's Holly. _I seem to be attracted to a lot of orange kitties._
Who has the longhair silver kitty who was recently in the sleeping cat's photo contest?
There are also a LOT of new members whose names I can't recall, and I can't recall their cat's names yet ... but I'm loving their kittehs!


----------



## Leni (Sep 21, 2010)

It's hard to pick just one, there are a lot of cute kitties on here!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Heidi n Q said:


> Who has the longhair silver kitty who was recently in the sleeping cat's photo contest?


Susan's? I have to agree that Abby is very pretty!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, I think it is Susan's Abby I was thinking of!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Abby Abby Abby Abby!!!!


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Sinatra-Butters said:


> Abby Abby Abby Abby!!!!


LOL! Abby appreciates all of the kind comments. But Muffs would like to say, "You wouldn't think she was so cute if you had to put up with her chasing you, day in and day out".

Since joining the Forum, I have become partial to chocolate brown cats... since I had never heard of or seen a brown cat prior to joining...so, NewRescueDad's Hersh and Little Hersh, and paperbacknovel's Forte. 

I also loved the orange cats in October's recent thread, although I will admit to being partial to the long-haired ones (I love long-haired cats!)... so doodlebug's Holly, AC's Allen, and Heidi's Floofy.

And finally, Becky, the recent picture you posted of Sinatra and Nutmeg, with their little Christmas hats, was one of the most adorable pics I've seen!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Some of my favorites:
Melyson's Toby- such a charming fellow
Callie and Charlee (The twins)- the perfect pair!
kwarendorf's siamese pair- so stunning and beautiful
my4kitties Lucky & Star- great story, awesome pair
Holly the Main ****- simply a lovely cat!!

There are more. Just gotta think of them!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Saydee said:


> We've been introduced to numerous kitties in this forum, so I'd like to hear who y'all find most appealing other than your own kitties, and why.
> 
> I'll start: Kobster's kitty named Ninja is my favorite CatForum kitty. Ninja just looks so energetic and mischievous, looks like a ton of fun from the posts I've read. It doesn't hurt that Kobster's signature image is very well done and puts Ninja in a great light.
> 
> What about y'all? Who is your favorite CatForum kitty?


Ninja sends out thank you purrs to his adoring public. 

I have to say, Sinatra is my fav. He melts my heart with that sweet face and blue eyes. And he seems to be such a character. Reminds me much of my Sully.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm new here so I don't know all of your kitty stories, but I do adore Ninja (I love black cats!) and the Bengals (anyone's). I don't know much about the breed but they are gorgeous and seem to have very unique personalities!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

RachandNito said:


> my4kitties Lucky & Star- great story, awesome pair


Awwww, how sweet! My boys thank you. :heart:heart


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Horst! I love Horst, the things he does and the pictures posted of him.

Also Time Bandit's Alice. She seems like such a character and she's so pretty.

Marie's Cleo is at the top of the list, too.

Also Ninja is such a great personality and so handsome.

This list could go on and on!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

I forgot to mention TrinityQuiet's Rotten. We don't see enough of him any more.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Swimkris and katlover - Thanks guys! I'll have to tell Samantha and Alice you both said such nice things. 

It's hard to pick just one! Here are my personal favorites:

- Jan Rebecca's Tuffy and Satin. Those colors!
- Marie's Cleo. Too pretty and reminds me so much of my own Rochelle.
- Susan's Abby and Muffin. The prettiest balls of fluff ever.
- October's Murphy. Big beautiful orange boy.
- Mitts and Tess's Chandler. I know he's a foster and not really yours, but that boy is a-mazing! Those paws! :love2
- I think there's someone with Savannahs on here too, but I don't know the name of the user or the cats. Either way, Savannahs are my favorite breed, so they are definitely on the list.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 15, 2010)

Susan's Muffin because she just looks so cuddly!
katlover13's Orlando and Ray Ray because I love flame point Siameses!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> Some of my favorites:
> Melyson's Toby- such a charming fellow
> Callie and Charlee (The twins)- the perfect pair!
> kwarendorf's siamese pair- so stunning and beautiful
> ...


Franklin and Franny that you very much  I think I have to vote for Marie's Twins as well.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

There are so many cats to love here, it's almost impossible to mention everyone (I sound like I'm accepting an Oscar) . . . but in addition to the San Diego twins and Cleo, and Holly, and Allen, who I'm newly in love with, I have to mention Leazie's Molly. That girl is a stunner! We don't see enough of her.

When it comes to other pets, I'm an absolute sucker for Moxie, who we see in pictures with Ninja every now and then. That Moxie is the cutest dog I've ever seen, and I fell in love even more when I found out she's a therapy dog.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Excellent, two users posted who just happen to own some more of my favorites!!

I'm a fan of handsome the Murphey
And I love katlover13's Orlando and Ray Ray.. such a pretty flame points!

I love that picture of Star and Lucky! Serves to prove my point!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

RachandNito said:


> Excellent, two users posted who just happen to own some more of my favorites!!
> 
> I'm a fan of handsome the Murphey
> And I love katlover13's Orlando and Ray Ray.. such a pretty flame points!
> ...


Thanks for the Murphy mentions! He'd be flattered. Then he'd run around the living room like his tail was on fire.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe no problem! He is such a charming fellow, and a looker at that! Magneto would do the same thing but no one has mentioned him! *pout* Nito knows that everyone has most likely just forgotten, he personally has no doubts that he is a handsome prince and is adored by all. (Ego cat) ;-)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

October said:


> ...I have to mention Leazie's Molly.


 Whoops! I *did* mix it up! I get confused between Leazie's banner siggie and Katlover's (Tweezer) banner siggie. I know BOTH banners have cats I luff!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a long list, too:

- Susan's Abby..I love that she's so feisty. I love naughty kitties 
- Holly's Murphy
- Ninja
- Sidonie is just gorgeous
- Sibelius
- Koobe's - both panther and cheetah
- Cinderella (may she RIP) and Cleo
- Ducman's duo

the list can go on and on, but those are off the top of my head.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

RachandNito said:


> Hehe no problem! He is such a charming fellow, and a looker at that! Magneto would do the same thing but no one has mentioned him! *pout* Nito knows that everyone has most likely just forgotten, he personally has no doubts that he is a handsome prince and is adored by all. (Ego cat) ;-)


How could you not love that face in your avatar?


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Hehe! It's one crazy picture, that's for sure.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Ohhh, how could I forget?! kwarendorf's Franklin and Franny! The most perfect pair of kitties!


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

On behalf of F & F, "Aw shucks"


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Meker's Baby. Such a sweet kissable face. Also I love Jan's Tuffy. In some of the pictures his tail looks so poofy and furry.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Kobster and Susan, thank you!!! Sinatra knows how beautiful he is, and Nutmeg too!! I think Sully and Sinatra would be the best of friends. 

I forgot my other favorites:
Sully
Samantha 
Mow


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you from Orlando, RayRay and the Tweeze!

I know this would be a difficult thread! As I read down the posts I keep going, "Oh yeah, that one too! and her! certainly can't forget him!" We all have such special cats.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

katlover13 said:


> I know this would be a difficult thread! As I read down the posts I keep going, "Oh yeah, that one too! and her! certainly can't forget him!" We all have such special cats.


I'm finding myself doing this too! Each cat is amazing and beautiful. I think we're all very lucky people to be owned by them.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

There are so many great cats here (and owners!)... it's difficult to choose! 

I have to admit that I don't miss any of RachandNito's posts about Nito... so Nito would be my favorite cat here! He is gorgeous and so funny.

I think I like him that much because it looks like he has the same personnality as my Patch... they would make a terrible duo!


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

:-D Nito definitely has more personality than any cat I have ever met. Smart, mischievous, demanding, high maintenance... I'd love to see him and Patch in action!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja says thank mew for all the mentions! his little head is properly swelled now!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I like Peggy, she reminds me of my Baby Oreo. I also like Murphy and Kobie (RIP) cause they are orange and white like my Little Pumpkin. And the cat with the one green eye and the blue eye, is that Nito? And Muffin, love the colors and fluff ball she is. And Ninja, that is one clever kitty!! Oh I loved Horst's story and pictures. Umm there are more but don't know their names off hand.


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

dweamgoil said:


> I have a long list, too:
> 
> - Koobe's - both panther and cheetah
> 
> ...


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

You're welcome...gotta be honest, ya know  and thank you, right back at ya!


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

Floofy, Flozzie (the cat with the lion cut), Murphy Allen, and many more forum cats.. :love2


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Molly says thank you as she bunny hops away from you. She is a shy, skittish little thing with everyone except me.


----------



## Meker (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks, Id have to go with MowMow and GlowWorm. Orange boys are my fav, and Tuffy is too cute!


----------

